# Crushing Blow part 2 (Pictures)



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is the spindle/axle arm that had the damage to it:

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2b092960-2462-4cca-6573-3a076880231c&size=>

Here is a closeup of the above. Note that the "cupped" edge is deteriorated to the point that it is almost wasn't there. That explains the wobble:

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6c213948-16ae-4a43-742d-7d75478230f5&size=>

Now here is what the wrecked rim looked like (note that the hole is out of round and that the bushing was totally gone:

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=607051ad-6c89-52ed-33fc-145be1096285&size=>

This is what it should look like with a new bushing. I actually replaced this rim as the zerk was destroyed and a good size hole was worn through the rim. I will weld and use as a backup. You will also see the bushing that has been called into question in part 1. I personally could care less what its made of, as long as it works.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1651191f-48e2-5f67-e0ed-3cfa788d41b8&size=>

Overall, it seemed to be an easy fix. Less than a 1/2 hour to fully complete.

Ready to tackle the leaves.

Leo


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6b931041-3cd6-7723-1ff2-2fe477912590&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good to see*

you got it fixed and ready to go by the looks of the leaves you have in your other post you fixed it in time.:thumbsup: Way to many to rake.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a GT 5000 w/ a three bin bagger and I did the lawn ONCE with it. Took me an entire saturday to complete. I made one pass around some areas of my yard and the bagger would be jammed to the brim with leaves. 

Needless to say, I got the parts temporarily fixed by welding a bushing into place that was not a perfect fit, but close enough. That worked to get the lawn done until I got the parts. 

I could have also put the mow n vac on my 5000, but with the smaller deck on the 42", I can get the mow n vac into just about any area where there are leaves. 

I went outside this morning to let the dogs out, and the lawn was covered already again. Mostly maples and oaks are falling now and thankfully, they are the minority. 

I have actually thinned out my lawn considerably in the past year (over 70 trees, now in this nice little pileof firewood)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=580f6650-1164-210e-5677-154366f62804&size=>

My best estimate is about 20 cord of firewood are there.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav_
> 
> *I went outside this morning to let the dogs out, and the lawn was covered already again. Mostly maples and oaks are falling now and thankfully, they are the minority. *


Yoy still have leaves dropping? We're all through here, just waiting for the new buds to appear next spring. Oh yeah, and that other season to get over.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Mostly just maple and oak, but enough to fill up the Mow n Vac about 7-8 times. I also have to break out the hand wand attachment and clean next to the stone walls and flower beds. 

Still some work before snow season.


----------

